# Their starting



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Its a start, we need some rain bad, then it will get them going good.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on your first morels of the season.
Looks like enough for an omelette! mmmm....
What kind are they?
Young blacks or greys?


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Their blacks Mike
I sure am ready for a pan full.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report........Mack


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice, the time has come. I hope to pluck my first tomorrow but heard a nasty rumor the first woods I planned to check today down here has been clear cut. I worked today so I will have to wait until tomorrow to find out :help:.
Thanks for the report!


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't count that spot out! The best mushroom picking I've ever had was after a clear cut went through the area...never picked morels there, they do a clear cut and the first year after that, we were picking 10lbs an hour! The second spring after the cutting was very fruitless! Don't give up on that spot!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fishonjr said:


> I wouldn't count that spot out! The best mushroom picking I've ever had was after a clear cut went through the area...never picked morels there, they do a clear cut and the first year after that, we were picking 10lbs an hour! The second spring after the cutting was very fruitless! Don't give up on that spot!


Yeah I know the first year can be, but is not necessarily, good after a cut. And it is definitely nasty, I would rather have year after year of picking then trading it in for one possible great pick at a spot that already is pretty good, ya know? It was just a rumor though.....


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya all got me excited so I went for a walk, to 1 of my early spots! Sure Glad i did!










All I can say is WO HOOO

BD


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice find bassdisaster
We ended up with 11 more today, hope for rain!!!!


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Saturday was out shooting the shotgun getting ready for Mondays turkey hunt, and started to look around to see if these morels where in the area. never looked for morels before, I found something that looks a lot like the texture the picture show, but this did not have a base when i picked it, it was only about the size of a dime, and hollowed out, lighter in color. Is this the way they start to grow, all the small one that I have seen in pictures have the round base on the christmas tree shaped brain texture. I should have taken a pic, will do next time. This one I trashed:yikes: just not sure!! This looked like just the cap growing on the ground.:help: Thanks.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Those may be Beefsteaks, DO NOT EAT them!
Always but always make 100% sure you can identify it 1st!
As the saying goes, you can eat any shroon once! lol

BD


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the *WARNING:tdo12: * Mid week and next week end will get out again and see what we can find after all the rain gets here.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Think they will be popping in Mesick by the first week of may? I have 2 more weeks off of work from my surgery, and wouldn't mind going up to get some before I go back to 56+ hour work weeks.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the report theeyes.

I was up that way this weekend to plant a few dozen trees and had time for a quick walk through one of my spots. It was pretty dry but I imagine with the rain the last few days and the impending warm up it should be gang busters.

Guess I'll find out next weekend - still have some oaks to transplant and trees to cage.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

14 more yesterday, she's out looking today. I believe after this weekends rain, with the warm, they should be popping in full force.









Want to keep track of how the seasons progressing
http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/mushrooms.htm


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

SURF&TURF said:


> Saturday was out shooting the shotgun getting ready for Mondays turkey hunt, and started to look around to see if these morels where in the area. never looked for morels before, I found something that looks a lot like the texture the picture show, but this did not have a base when i picked it, it was only about the size of a dime, and hollowed out, lighter in color. Is this the way they start to grow, all the small one that I have seen in pictures have the round base on the christmas tree shaped brain texture. I should have taken a pic, will do next time. This one I trashed:yikes: just not sure!! This looked like just the cap growing on the ground.:help: Thanks.


Could it have been a false morel? We found three while out picking yesterday. Glad I had someone experienced to show me the ropes. Good luck all.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

We've had plenty of rain and sunshine this morning, shroons should be popping like crazy. Jo found 84 yesterday, her total so far is 282.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done, I had a awesom morning today also, I got 234 blacks, my partner got 94, And yesterday I had 84 and he had 96, my legs are tired, my anchles are aching, but im headed back out when the rain stops!
I hit a few of those crawl on your hands and knee's and just keep picking spot's, dang that's fun, but i have wet knee's and a sore back for it! he he he
Got to love it.

BD


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Today not as good, still SWEET tho, I managed 117 blacks and my partner got 65, leaves are drying out, making it easier to see the little buggers, mostly 1 here and there, but did manage to find 1 spot that had 18 BIG blackies!

Good Luck all!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

theeyes said:


> We've had plenty of rain and sunshine this morning, shroons should be popping like crazy. Jo found 84 yesterday, her total so far is 282.


Most excellent! Thanks for the updates my good man, and 'Jo' gets my vote for Morel Queen . Always look forward to these reports.
Managed a 3 day weekend coming up so I'll be tearing up the woods in a few counties near and not so near you for 3 solid days....I hope! I will be one tired SOB at work on Monday :tdo12:


----------

